# Orionnebel



## nieselinho (16. Nov. 2012)

Hallo an alle,
vor zwei Tagen hat das Wetter zugelassen, seit langem mal wieder durch mein Teleskop schauen zu können.
Und diesen Moment habe ich festgehalten, bzw. den zweiten Moment, der erste gehörte meinem Auge 

Belichtet habe ich 180s bei einem ISO-Wert von 200. Mithilfe eines Aufsatzen konnte ich die Kamera direkt ans Teleskop anschließen und habe dank der Nachführung der Montierung auch keine Strichspuraufnahme erhalten 

Das Ergebnis habe ich auch in Form eines Videos, in dem ich den Vergleich dargestellt habe von kürzeren Belichtungszeiten und zum Rohbild vor der Bearbeitung. 
Ganz unten noch das zweite Objekt des Tages, Jupiter. Planeten zu filmen ist leider sehr undankbar. Da macht sich das Wetter sofort bemerkbar (flimmern, Unschärfe etc.). Aber bin dafür noch sehr zufrieden 

 

[YT]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wBx9cFhZens[/YT]

[YT]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RT9_kmz2Os8[/YT]

Bei der nächsten Wolkenlücke versuche ich Andromedanebel und den Pferdekopfnebel zu fotografieren. Wenn erwünscht werde ich die Ergebnisse in dem Beitrag hier hinzufügen 

Viele Grüße
Robin


----------



## Joachim (16. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Orionnebel*

Sehr schön! 

Also davon würde ich sehr gern mehr sehen.


----------



## Joerg (16. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Orionnebel*

Robin :knuddel  

Was macht es denn so viel schwieriger Planeten zu filmen?
Der Orionnebel ist doch auch bei der langen Belichtungszeit super scharf.


----------



## troll20 (16. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Orionnebel*

Wow das is ja mal ein Hobby


----------



## Gladiator (16. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Orionnebel*

Super 

Sehr spannendes Thema das Weltall! 
Interessiere mich auch dafür, da es so faszinierend ist, und so viel besitzt wo man nicht weiss...



Bilder und Video ist echt toll 
Hoffe machst noch mehr 

Bin gespannt auf den Andromedanebel


----------



## LotP (17. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Orionnebel*

wirklich tolle bilder! krieg da immer lust auch mal mit teleskop und so anzufangen


----------



## nieselinho (17. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Orionnebel*

Danke an alle  Dann werde ich sobald es was neues gibt und das Wetter es zulässt hier mehr Bilder reinstellen 

@Jörg: Was es schwieriger macht ist die Größe der Objekte. Orionnebel sieht man auf dem Bilder bei minimaler Vergrößerung. Für Jupiter muss ich Okulare mit Brennweiten von 5mm-2mm nehmen. Die Vergrößerung berechnet sich immer aus der Brennweite des Teleskopes (bspw. 1000mm) durch die Brennweite der Okulare (bspw. 2mm), das wäre eine Vergrößerung von 500x. Da sieht man jedes flimmern in der Atmospähre, sobald es nicht absolut klar ist  
Aber genau das macht es so interessant, man kann nie alles aufbauen und bekommt jedes mal gleiche Ergebnisse, man muss immer probieren.

Viele Grüße
Robin


----------



## Digicat (17. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Orionnebel*

Servus Robin

Erzähl mal was über deine Montierung, Nachführung und über das Teleskop selbst ...

Bin selbst drauf und dran mir ein Skywatcher EQ2-Astrofoto und dieses Teleskop zu kaufen.

Viel habe ich hier schon nachlesen können.

Ach ja, tolle Bilder


----------



## Michael der 2. (18. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Orionnebel*

Hallo Robin

Leider ist das wahrscheinlich auch schon eine starke Übervergrößerung, was zu nicht mehr wirklich nutzbaren Details führt (Faustregel ist Vmax= Öffnung (in cm) X 2). Justage und auch Spiegelqualität müssen sehr gut sein, damit man weiterhin ein scharfes Bild bekommt bei Höchstvergrößerungen. Welches Teleskop benutzt du denn? Den Orion hast du gut hin bekommen. Planeten filmt man eigentlich nicht sondern legt die schärfsten Bilder einer Videoaufnahme übereinander und das ergibt dann richtig scharfe, detailierte Fotos. Die durch das Seeing verschmierten Videos sind hierbei eher nebensächlich.
Ich rate jedem sich in den Foren anzumelden (bsp Robin) bevor er sich was kauft, denn viele Kombinationen sind sehr wackelig und versauen jeden Spaß. Außerdem gibt es sinnvolles Zubehör und solches, was amn ssihc locker sparen kann. Wer es günstig mag kann auch nen 8" Dobson (Sternenkanone) kaufen. Damit fängt die Tiefe des Alls an interessant zu werden und das zu recht günstigem Geld (+ Zubehör).

Grüße Michael

Andromedagalaxie ist so groß, dass sie besser in einem 10x50 Fernglas rüber kommt.


----------



## PeterBoden (18. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Orionnebel*

Hallo,


troll20 schrieb:


> Wow das is ja mal ein Hobby





LotP schrieb:


> wirklich tolle bilder! krieg da immer lust auch mal mit teleskop und so anzufangen



So wie es bei uns ein jährliches Teichtreffen gibt wo Erfahrungen, Meinungen und Tipps getauscht werden so gibt es auch bei den Sternfreunden jährliche Teleskoptreffen, z.B. das *17.HATT am 24.11.2012 in Hattingen* oder das *29.ITT Kärnten vom 03.-06.10.2013*.

oder noch besser sucht euch ganz einfach andere *Treffpunkte* von Sternenfreunden aus.

Solch ein Besuch lohnt sich, und das nicht nur für die Profis!
Die Sternenfreunde haben den Vorteil sie können die Objekte ihrer Begierde mitnehmen, unsere Teiche bleiben da wo sie sind.
Man findet auf diesen Teleskoptreffen verschiedenste Gerätschaften, von historischen Geräten bis zu modernster Technik.
Es sind nicht nur unzählige Sternenfreunde da, auch die Händler sind samt ihren Verkaufswagen vertreten. Irgendwelche minderwertige Ware zu verscherbeln verbietet sich wegen der fachkundigen Kundschaft von selbst, es ist eine absolut fachkundige Kundschaft.

I.d.R. gibt es Sonderpreise (@Digicat, der Wolfi ist in Kärnten immer vertreten).

Wo kann man sonst noch unentgeltlich durch ein 200 mm Linsen-APO schauen oder durch einen 60 cm (!) Spiegel. Selbst wer ein gutes Fernglas oder Spektiv sucht hat dort vor Ort alle Auswahl.


----------



## nieselinho (18. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Orionnebel*

Das stimmt Michael, aber zum Beobachten klappt das selbst bei einer Übervergrößerung super. Das Filmen geht da allerdings nicht mehr, für meine Kameras ist es zu lichtschwach. Sinnvolle Vergrößerung bei mir sind eigentlich bis etwa 200x (bei Videos).
Ich habe oft in Foren Bilder von Planeten gesehen und unten drunter die Angaben aus wie vielen 100 Bildern man nach Summation oder kumulieren solche Ergebnise erzielt. Aber meine Videos mache ich primär für Leute, die kein Teleskop haben und gerne wissen wollen, wie es aussieht wenn man durch ein solches schaut. Und dann ist das reale Bild natürlich etwas besser als bei den Videos, aber am Ende ist auch keiner enttäuscht 

Und es ist wirklich sehr wichtig, sich Gedanken zu machen was man haben möchte. Bei Dobson bekommt man fürs gleiche Geld einen größeren Spiegeldurchmesser und kann detailreicher beobachten, muss aber meist händisch nachführen und Langzeitbelichtungen (wie der Orionnebel) sind nicht möglich.

@Helmut: Mein Eindruck ist, dass die Montierung etwas unterdimensioniert ist. Der Tubus wiegt knappe 7Kg, wenn dann noch eine DSLR angeschraubt wird ist das schon ordentlich. Mein Tubus wiegt 9 Kg auf dieser Montierung (Link). 
Aber mit der Webseite von "Teleskop Service" habe ich sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht, telefonisch bekommt man da sehr gute Auskunft und ich denke es schadet nicht dort anzufragen, wie die Kombination zusammen passt 
Viele Grüße
Robin


----------

